# ball bros, small mason cfj, whitall's lids



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

I think these will find there way to the Bay of E soon.  But before I sell stuff I like to learn a bit about it first.  This first one is embossed "BALL BROS GLASS MFG CO BUFFALO N.Y."  It is the only one like this I have.


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

this one really has me interested.  It is only about 3/4 the diameter of a regular lid.  Did they make small canning jars also?  It is embossed "TRADE MARK MASON'S IMPROVED  REFISTERED MAY 23 1871"


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

this last one I think is neat too.  It is a different style then the rest.  embossed "WHITALL'S PATENT JUNE 18TH 1861"


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

I also have several jars that came with this crew that I have questions about but that will be another day down the road.  Thanks again for any information and take care.   Kind Regards, Ben


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 12, 2012)

Some nice lids ya have there.....the first lid BALL BRO'S GLASS MFG. Co.  BUFFALO, NY is a nice lid..this lid dates to the mid 1880's and are the first lids made by Ball Bros. when they were located in Buffalo....lots of Ball collectors look for these lids...

     The second lid...looks to be maybe from what is called a "midget" pint jar....midget pint jars were actuall pint jars...why they were called midget pints is that the opening of the jar was very small....to trace the linage of the lid is a tough one...when the patent right ran out...everyone and their brothers made them...but if not chipped or damage in any other way....if would probably sell.

     The last lid is from the WHITALL'S PATENT JUNE 18TH 1861...and were used for the MILLVILLE ATHOSPHERIC FRUIT JAR....

     CONDITION.....CONDITION....CONDITION is the key to if they will sell or not....now if they sell or not is another question...do several photographs....collectors will look at them very very close...

     What you would get for them (if they sold) is another question....worth is HIGHLY subjective from collector to collector....I will not quote you a price...that is a mine field....It is worth what someone is willing to pay for it....let me put it that way.   

      Get a Red Book..this is the collectors guide to jars....quotes prices....and has a couple of reference sections for patent dates....good book to have.....

      David


----------



## Ben (Mar 12, 2012)

thank you much, dygger60!!!


----------

